# Glass Hydrometers



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does any know where I can purchase a glass hydrometer? How much do cost?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Most large pet shop should carry them, cost will vary from 15 - 30 bucks I imagine. Another option is a refracometer you can get them at marine shops like where's the reef in Mississauga they are abut 75 bucks but provide a better result.


----------

